
I left MongoDB due to their business relationship with ICE - galazzah
https://twitter.com/darpa42/status/1205155304750616576
======
ydb
Please. When can we be rid of the illusion that politics and business should
be related at all?

Before America entered WWII, it sold weapons and arms to countries on _both
sides_. Yet MongoDB sells SAAS software services to ICE they're unethical?
Talk about hypocrisy.

